# Little Pvc



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had this thing for ages and it kick @$$! Very powerful for so short. It is about 3' 2" long and shooter homemade darts. They use laminated paper as the cones and wire from coat hangers. It can easily punch through cans, stick into hardwood, or penetrate sheet metal.




























Speed shooting from 10m










Slower shooting from 15m










I'm still working on the accuracy thing 

Anyway, great little shooter to start out with if anyone can't afford a Cold Steel (Me!)

~Ben


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Nothing wrong with small. Like your coat hanger darts. What is the lenght of coat hanger wire you use?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

They are around 4" in length including cone. I just found some piano wire that wont bend and is lighter. I think the darts fly better if they are longer and with a lighter wire I can extend the length without adding weight.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

cool little BG....I like it


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

What did you coat your cones with? They look nice and durable.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool looking blowgun and darts!


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

treefork said:


> What did you coat your cones with? They look nice and durable.


They are laminated with colored packing tape


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! I like the destruction photos!


----------

